# Mouse/Rat killerr :)



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

OK guys, i'm going to buy myself a kitten...or a couple dozen..lol. I have rats around my lofts, even though all my lofts are completely secure, you can never be too sure, so if anyone knows a particular breeds of cats that are great mouse/rat killers please tell me thanks


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

If your loft really is totally secure, and you live in a rural area, you might contact any nearby raptor rehabers and volunteer to have owls released in your area. Rats are nocturnal and owls are nocturnal hunters.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You may end up with more than you bargained for!

IF your loft is predator proof, you don't have to worry about rats, therefore, why get cats? IF you do and the cats take care of the rats, will your loft be CAT proof???

IF you DO get cats, go for adults. Females make good mousers - depending - but whatever sex you get, make sure they are spayed/neutered.

You also sound as if you are going more for _*quantity*_ than quality and I worry about the welfare of all these birds and animals you may or may not have or get. 

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Many rescue groups have feral cats that need good homes and make excellent mousers. You'd need to provide food, water, and shelter for them but this is an option if you have space for them to live safely outside.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TerriB said:


> Many rescue groups have feral cats that need good homes and make excellent mousers. You'd need to provide food, water, and shelter for them but this is an option if you have space for them to live safely outside.


What a nice idea. I didn't know they looked for homes for feral cats, unless they were friendly enough to become family pets.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Cats are a nuisance to wildlife. Get yourself some traps. It will solve the problem with repeated use.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

i was just joking about the dozen cats theory lol. I'm just planning to get one, i don't live in a rural area, it's a pretty quiet neighborhood. I just want one cat. I had an idea. What if i get a kitten. Keep it in my loft, (tie it up in there of course) a few hours a day until it is a year or so old. By then my pigeons will be used to the cat, and the cat will know not to attack the pigeons. This has one bad point though, what if someday a wild cat or someone else's cat tries attacking my pigeons but my pigeons aren't alert and scared due to the fact that they had a "good" cat living with them. I'm not sure what to do, i've tried mousetraps, but they're dangerous here, a bird once got stuck in one and i saved it just in time. I tried the "make noise and kill with a stick" theory. They came out, and they ran back inside lol. Then i used smoke bombs, if someone wants the recipe i'll tell you how to make them, and all they did was flood my backyard with smoke. Those rats are stubborn. Then i lit a pack of mighty mites and chucked it down their hole, they came running out, but ran into a different hole. I really don't want to take the roman candles out on these little guys....yes Halloween is coming up and firecrackers are great for everyday situations  lol...so getting a cat is a good option and bad option..what do you guys think?


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

WTF?! Tie the kitten up in your loft??!
I hope your joking.lol
Buy rat poison or rat traps.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Nope. It's been done before. I went to see a guy in India when i was traveling. Apparently he had a wild tiger tied up in there. He used it to scare away any wild cats that came to eat his chickens and prized pigeons. And a tiny cat would be perfect for a few rats...unless you guys want me to do it in a more skill ful manner. It'll call for a lot of noise, a trap, and bait. Not just any mouse trap...a mouse trap that'll work for once -.- ...must get building....


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Like Shi says, if your loft is predator proof, rats aren't going to be a problem for the birds.

As for tying a kitten up in there, that is just plain ridiculous - and cruel.

John


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

no no its predator proof, but i've seen rats inside my loft, and when i go inside i cant find them, nor the place where they came from.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> when i go inside i cant find them, nor the place where they came from.


John and I spent a whole weekend finding two very young rats that had found their way into the aviary. We had to take all the nesting boxes off the walls but eventually found them and persuaded them to make their own way out . Then I put out humane traps in the garden, caught the rats again and another 6 and relocated them to the countryside.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Gurbir said:


> * *no no its predator proof, but i've seen rats inside my loft*,
> 
> ** and *when i go inside i cant find them, nor the place where they came from*.


* If you've seen rats inside your loft, then your loft is *NOT* predator proof. 

** Looks like you need to do a little homework & find out where the rats are coming in from & fix it so they are unable to enter your loft.

Cindy


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm getting a muscovy duck drake that hunts mice and scares rats away. The birds will not be afraid of a duck, and I don't have to worry about them getting used to a cat. A kitten followed me into my loft once and the panic was astounding. Just cruel to have a cat anywhere near my birds. They were so scared! I gave the kitten away right then.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

First of all before anyone gets themselves in trouble here, I'd like to say that being here on this site, we all care about ALL animals, whether they be rats, mice, snakes, or hawks. If you've got rats in your loft, it's not predator proof. Rats are predators to pigeons, they kill the squabs and can contaminate any food left out. They HAVE to be getting in somewhere, whether through the wire, a small hiddle hole - somewhere. Tying a kitten up in the loft is mean. Keep the cat OUT of the loft, and away from the birds. All kittens go through that playful stage where they'll chase the birds. I've had cats that never bothered a feather on my birds until one day I found him in the loft with birds dead. He had climbed up the loft, got on the landing board, and pushed through the trap door to get in. I thought mine was predator proof too.
Cats are fine to get if you keep them out. They can hunt the mice outside the loft. Inside the loft should be calm and a safe haven for the birds. Setting traps in the loft will help, but if you want to do the right thing, catch them alive and release them somewhere away from your home. At least that's what we'd all approve of. Just don't do anything stupid.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

A cat left loose outside will decimate your wild bird population, we had a cat outside for a couple of years and it killed or drove off most of our lovely wild birds. 
If you trap the rats make sure to use traps that your pigeons can not get caught in. 
And please DO NOT tie a cat or kitten up.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Rats*

If indeed they are rats, in order for a cat to even want to take the chance on trying to kill it, you have to starve it and I am sure you would not want to do that, most barn cats are never feed just water. 
If indeed thay are rats you should know how they breed and if you seen one there is ten.
if indeed they are rats your loft is not preditor proof they can and will chew threw welded wire in time and 1/2 plywood is only a nights work, they will get in and winter coming making them want to do it more. If indeed they are rats and you decide to use poisen be prepaired to see one of the 3. Poison is not always fast acting and can take hours to work it's final blow, in this time you may find it looking drunk inside your loft and have to club it or catch it and let it die somplace else. secound if it dies in the loft and you don,t see it it will rot in the spot it crawled to die three if it eats the poison and trys to make it back home and a member of the upper food chain decides to have an easy meal you get 2 potental pigeons killers with one pellet of poison.
Back to the cat, so thay are not rats they are large mice again if a cat is well feed they will stalk mice as play toys. they will toss them in the air and when they hit the ground they freeze for a moment but when it tries to run the cat pounces again, this can go on well over an hour and then left to suffer or die of shock.
everything I wrote I have seen except for the second animal dying it just flew away with the dying rat in it's talons. this happened at a farm house I working at, ausome red tail hawk.
I think a small live trap will work but when you think you got them all set it again>>Kevin


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

philodice said:


> I'm getting a muscovy duck drake that hunts mice and scares rats away. The birds will not be afraid of a duck, and I don't have to worry about them getting used to a cat. A kitten followed me into my loft once and the panic was astounding. Just cruel to have a cat anywhere near my birds. They were so scared! I gave the kitten away right then.


I had Muscovy ducks, including drakes, for 20 years and believe me they will hunt mice but they DO NOT...DO NOT, scare rats away. Muscovy's are very social, horny and do need to have at least 2 hens. Even as mouse hunters, they are not the most effective.
You will need to protect the Muscovy's from predators too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

heres an idea for traps in the loft...build a 2x2 or 3x3 grate, with wire on the top with hole big enough for the rat/mice...put the trap inside so the rats will go in it but the birds can not get to the trap...so it is a square with wood sides and a wire top but the bottom is open witch sits on the floor, put it over the traps....bait with peanut butter, check everyday...also keep things picked up and clean..if they have places to hide they will want to stick around..shore up up your loft....i can't even begin with the kitten tying up thing...cats can hang themselves because they panic when tied. plus it will have to defecate somewhere and in your loft is just gross...a cat is the last thing you need as you can't gurantee if it will be a good hunter some cats are, some are not. do not do it please....


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I had rats show up last fall for the first time since I've owned pigeons  My loft is fenced in with 2 of my dogs in the fenced area all the time- problem was - they were getting OLD (13 & 14 year old Chow Chows), so they started sleeping on the job! Rats are very smart and observant of their surroundings. 2 of my dogs died last winter of old age so of course I got a new puppy - another Chow Chow (excellent hunters). She immediately smelt the rats scent and started digging where they were hiding - the rats relocated, haven't seen any since 








I also got a couple of those fake garden owls, made wings out of feathers and attached the wings to them so they would "flap" in the breeze and mounted them on posts right next to the loft - no more rats!!
Unless a cat is extremely hungry or desperate, they won't bother with rats. Dogs are better for keeping rats away. There are certain breeds that are bred for hunting rodents (jack russells, schipperke, most terriers, chow's). Most of the time once the rats know there is a dog in its territory, they will relocate.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a safe critter repelent which is environmentally friendly too:

http://www.critter-repellent.com/mice/getting-rid-of-mice.php


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

MsFreeBirds Has the BEST answer to your question.
A Chow Chow.Lulz


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

justin4pcd said:


> WTF?!
> 
> Buy rat poison



That is not very animal friendly.
Rats are also living and feeling beings, as pigeons are.
they do not deserve death just because they are what they are or because we humans consider them a nuisance (just like some humans consider pigeons to be "rats" with wings) and definitely not a long, slow and painfull death. Every life created on this planet deserves respect. Just my opinion.
Myriam


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Every life created on this planet deserves respect. Just my opinion.


I have to agree.



> Most of the time once the rats know there is a dog in its territory, they will relocate.


LOL, not my rats, though I have a terrier and a rat obsessed spaniel.

The funniest thing I have ever seen happened when I saw a rat running up the narrow paved path in my garden...at the very same moment my terrier started speeding down the path. There was nothing that I could do to stop them meeting in the middle, and I was naturally afraid for both of them. But they just ran straight past each other with barely inches between them. I could swear that rat went "Phew!" as he reached the end of the path and found shelter behind the bins. Anyway, word must have got around about my dogs and because I see a lot of evidence of rats in the compost bin.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

myrpalom said:


> That is not very animal friendly.
> Rats are also living and feeling beings, as pigeons are.
> they do not deserve death just because they are what they are or because we humans consider them a nuisance (just like some humans consider pigeons to be "rats" with wings) and definitely not a long, slow and painfull death. Every life created on this planet deserves respect. Just my opinion.
> Myriam


I share your opinion.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

justin4pcd said:


> MsFreeBirds Has the BEST answer to your question.
> A Chow Chow.Lulz


I feel a dog needs a loving home from a person that want's a pet and family member..not because it will kill rats...I think that is the last thing he needs. esp. if one would think of tying a kitten up in a loft....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> I share your opinion.


I understand this as well, we humans create great places for rats to love to hang out in, then we/they complain...there can be a balance..... we humans need to make it so they can't get in the places where we keep our animals to protect them from disease....because you can never kill them all, need to just keep them out so they can go to a place they can call their own..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gurbir said:


> Nope. It's been done before. I went to see a guy in India when i was traveling. Apparently he had a wild tiger tied up in there. He used it to scare away any wild cats that came to eat his chickens and prized pigeons. And a tiny cat would be perfect for a few rats...unless you guys want me to do it in a more skill ful manner. It'll call for a lot of noise, a trap, and bait. Not just any mouse trap...a mouse trap that'll work for once -.- ...must get building....


Gurbir, knock it off. Nobody would be rediculous enough to tie a kitten up in a loft. And tell me would you? How much traveling have you done in india? You're 15 for gosh sakes! Me thinks you just like to shock people and see what kind of reaction you can get. I give you credit for more brains than that. So don't disillusion me now.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Gurbir, knock it off. Nobody would be rediculous enough to tie a kitten up in a loft. And tell me would you? How much traveling have you done in india? You're 15 for gosh sakes! Me thinks you just like to shock people and see what kind of reaction you can get. I give you credit for more brains than that. So don't disillusion me now.


I think you're right on the money on this assessment!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Rats will kill pigeons And are bad to get in a loft Mice get in easyer and spread enough desease. Having a cat might not help much at all. As the cat has be a hunter. And if fed much they get lazy. Bait in a safe place Gets the job done. And they even have live traps for those that prefure not to use bait. BUT rats and mice even make people sick. Plus if you have rats and mice then you get snakes, other cats, and other predetors. Then you have more problems. Also make sure you do not have spilled feed as grain attracts rats and mice. No food no rats.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They do have electronic traps that electrocute instantly, for people who are not quite so understanding of rats and mice. I would rather not do something to them that would make them suffer. But if it is instant, at least that is not so bad.
Before everyone tells me how mean I am, let me tell you about the nutty neighbor I have who leaves out the hard catfood, day and night, to feed the ferral cats. Our backyards touch, separated only by a chain link fence. Across from her are woods and a river. Since she has been doing this, we constantly have rats, skunks, and mice. I can't let my dogs out at night after dark or they will get sprayed. The rats found their way to the surrounding houses, including ours. I tried everything to get rid of them. Live trapping, my dogs hunting them, the shake away. I didn't want to hurt them. I hate hurting anything. Rats breed unbelievably fast. My husband was furious with me, that I wouldn't use poison. I am afraid of those big spring traps. I can't even set them, as they are so stiff. My God, they could take a finger off! Well, as many as we caught and released far, far, away, they just kept breeding! Then they got into our house. We have a very old house, almost 200 years old. Old stone foundation. They dig down and across and come in between the stones. Then they got into the tenants apartment, which was on the first floor. We lived on the second at the time. They chewed huge holes through the pantry wall. I almost died! That did it. I finally had to call the exterminators to poison them. They asked if anyone fed their cats outside, because they just love the hard catfood, and can smell it for a mile away. I was up in the garden a few weeks later, and saw a rat who was very sick but not dead. He was dying of the poison. I felt terrible. Don't think I'll ever forget that. It made me feel horrible. I think even my husband felt bad. But they breed so fast, and live trapping just doesn't help with rats. Unless you can buy like 20 traps and set them all every night. I don't ever want to do that again, so if I can do something that is fast and more humane, I will do that. The electric traps work. I think I just wasted time trying other ways to get rid of them humanely the last time. Now I use the shake away, and electric traps. I figure that way, if they come back, they won't get a stronghold again. All I know is that Rats will NOT be allowed in my home. Last year, my back room, where I store food, had mice. They too breed fast. We live trapped and let them go far away. I had to throw away a ton of food. Now we have everything they could get into in huge glass jars and tins, which take up a lot of room. Then I had to set the electric trap. Only got one that way. We live trapped for weeks. But we did get them all out. When you live in an old house, it's pretty hard to keep them out without drastic measures. But I will not live with Rodents. I'm planning to start buying more of the live traps, so that at least if they come back, maybe if I can trap several a night, rather than just one or two, maybe we can get rid of them before they become too many. But if someone has had a really bad experience with rats, I can understand them not being so empathetic. My nightmare went on for months. It's very easy to say that they are just doing what rats do, and they are, but unless you have lived through it, you really have no idea.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Keeping any leftover food out of the loft is a good way to prevent rats, as re-lee said.
Also, I think being a member here you should respect the others, Gurbir. Especially being 15, while many other members here are much older and more experienced with birds. I just re-read all of this and some of your posts seem a little unneccesary how you worded them. I think it'd be good to read the rules and stuff so you don't get yourself in trouble. We're here to help, but we don't like rude or cruel people, FYI. We've gave our opinions on effective ways to prevent rats and mice. Whether you follow them or not is totally up to you. We just hope you do what's right.

Just letting everyone know...cause this looks like it may be a fight if it keeps up like this


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for your post, Becky .. I totally agree with what you have said .. now I don't have to say it! 

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, first of all, I will apologize if I was rude. Don't think I was cruel. But I do believe that Gurbir does like to spin a tale to get a rise out of you all. Do you remember the post about the birds he stole with no repercussions? No court order. No proof. Nothing. But he was allowed to just take someone elses birds, and brake and enter on private property. And the guy even went to jail. No proof there either. But he was arrested. Does that make sense to you? Now you believe that he would tie a cat up in a loft. Hard to believe that a 15 year old would do that, rather than use traps. Does this really ring true to you? If it does, then I have nothing else to say.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well whether what he says he does/will do is true or just to ruffle our feathers, maybe he'll learn what's appropriate and non-appropriate to say. And Jaye, I don't think you really need to apologize.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> I feel a dog needs a loving home from a person that want's a pet and family member..not because it will kill rats...I think that is the last thing he needs. esp. if one would think of tying a kitten up in a loft....


I agree, completely! My dogs ARE my family and they are treated better than most humans. I respect ALL living creatures and would never purposely kill any animal (including rats), but I won't have them hunting my birds. Last fall when I realized rats had moved in - they had chewed a knot out of the loft floor which I didn't see because of the shavings. I went in to feed and found blood everywhere! One of my birds had stumbled into the hole (about an inch and a half round), and a rat grabbed his leg!!! Consiquently, he lost his leg. My birds depend on me to protect them. Just the mere presence of my dogs in the pen chases the rats away (thats all I want)- they have never killed one. My goal is to just keep them away , and my dogs do that.
Dogs, like all living things, have a purpose in life. Its not healthy for them to be "just" a pet and couch potato. A stimulated mind and activety make for less behavioral problems.
I do understand what your saying though, I just wanted to add that I didn't purposely get dogs to hunt rats. I was just lucky enough to have "pets" that do their job


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I agree, completely! My dogs ARE my family and they are treated better than most humans. I respect ALL living creatures and would never purposely kill any animal (including rats), but I won't have them hunting my birds. Last fall when I realized rats had moved in - they had chewed a knot out of the loft floor which I didn't see because of the shavings. I went in to feed and found blood everywhere! One of my birds had stumbled into the hole (about an inch and a half round), and a rat grabbed his leg!!! Consiquently, he lost his leg. My birds depend on me to protect them. Just the mere presence of my dogs in the pen chases the rats away (thats all I want)- they have never killed one. My goal is to just keep them away , and my dogs do that.
> Dogs, like all living things, have a purpose in life. Its not healthy for them to be "just" a pet and couch potato. A stimulated mind and activety make for less behavioral problems.
> I do understand what your saying though, I just wanted to add that I didn't purposely get dogs to hunt rats. I was just lucky enough to have "pets" that do their job


I understand, I did not think that of you....just did not want to give any ideas to a person that would think about tying a kitten up...if you know what I mean......I get ya on the dog needs a job....we fake going hunting just so our pointer can do what he was bred for and not be bouncing off the walls....


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> I understand, I did not think that of you....just did not want to give any ideas to a person that would think about tying a kitten up...if you know what I mean......I get ya on the dog needs a job....we fake going hunting just so our pointer can do what he was bred for and not be bouncing off the walls....


I hear ya!
I did the same thing with my lab! He's 100% trained for hunting - but we don't "real" hunt. We go thru all the motions with his "bumper"


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Gurbir said:


> OK guys, i'm going to buy myself a kitten...or a couple dozen..lol. I have rats around my lofts, even though all my lofts are completely secure, you can never be too sure, so if anyone knows a particular breeds of cats that are great mouse/rat killers please tell me thanks


I had some incident like yours before but I eliminate that by using glue pad and this thing called T-REX rat trap, works really good..Cats  make sure you watch your birds, cats are the only predator that I have that I can't eliminate that easy but haven't seen them around or on top of my loft since I got my Super Soaker that blast about 20 feet, shoots like water cannon ...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

you guys took me all wrong, i said would it work? Not, i'm doing it and i have a small kitten tied up in my loft! And all those mouse traps, sticky pads, pellets, nothing has worked. The thing is these mice will lure feral cats to my lofts and i don't want my birds frightened. I also have a small loft 4ft by 4ft by 4ft, which was my first "loft" ever. It's 7 years old. At the time me and my dad didn't wonder about what would happen later so we didn't use treated wood. I don't know how it actually is still standing, and housing about 16 pakistani highflyers. I know thats too many birds for that much space but we just moved recently, 4 days ago, and coming up with a better plan isn't possible. My other pigeons are in a much bigger loft. So this small loft is very vulnerable, i'm sure if you drop a hammer on the top 5-6 times the whole thing will fall, so for a mouse to make a hole and go in will not be very hard. There are 4 eggs and a couple youngsters and i'd hate for a mouse to go in and eat them. I did the best i could, nailed some plywood on the current plywood, i raised the loft to 2 feet above the ground using cement blocks. But other than that i'd defenceless. So if anyone has ideas for getting rid of these mice will be greatly appriciated. 

Note: It seems that these mice are immune to mouse traps, pellets, and sticky pads lol.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Gurbir said:


> you guys took me all wrong, i said would it work? Not, i'm doing it and i have a small kitten tied up in my loft! And all those mouse traps, sticky pads, pellets, nothing has worked. The thing is these mice will lure feral cats to my lofts and i don't want my birds frightened. I also have a small loft 4ft by 4ft by 4ft, which was my first "loft" ever. It's 7 years old. At the time me and my dad didn't wonder about what would happen later so we didn't use treated wood. I don't know how it actually is still standing, and housing about 16 pakistani highflyers. I know thats too many birds for that much space but we just moved recently, 4 days ago, and coming up with a better plan isn't possible. My other pigeons are in a much bigger loft. So this small loft is very vulnerable, i'm sure if you drop a hammer on the top 5-6 times the whole thing will fall, so for a mouse to make a hole and go in will not be very hard. There are 4 eggs and a couple youngsters and i'd hate for a mouse to go in and eat them. I did the best i could, nailed some plywood on the current plywood, i raised the loft to 2 feet above the ground using cement blocks. But other than that i'd defenceless. So if anyone has ideas for getting rid of these mice will be greatly appriciated.
> 
> Note: It seems that these mice are immune to mouse traps, pellets, and sticky pads lol.


it sounds like you have tried everything..the thing is that if you did get rid of the ones now there will be more to follow...try to save some money and plug the holes where they get in. that sounds like your only option if all else has failed.......also if you feel you have too many birds in there get some dummy eggs and use them...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I've tried the "plug the holes" option as well but the retaliate the next day by digging up triple the amount. I chucked a smoke bomb in there today (nothing loud...just smoke) and a few ran and i had a hockey stick ready right at the hole and i killed one but i'm sure theres well over a dozen in there.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Gurbir said:


> I've tried the "plug the holes" option as well but the retaliate the next day by digging up triple the amount. I chucked a smoke bomb in there today (nothing loud...just smoke) and a few ran and i had a hockey stick ready right at the hole and i killed one but i'm sure theres well over a dozen in there.



I really don't know what you mean about 'plug the holes" being an option thats what you have to do to solve the prob...
if you have tried everthing then call a proffesional exterminator then make sure that the loft is mouse/rat proof....thats all I can say.....this prob will never be solved if more will just get back in.....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Gurbir said:


> I've tried the "plug the holes" option as well but the retaliate the next day by digging up triple the amount. I chucked a smoke bomb in there today (nothing loud...just smoke) and a few ran and i had a hockey stick ready right at the hole and i killed one but i'm sure theres well over a dozen in there.


Please stop, Gurbir and read the rules of this forum. You really don't need to go on and on about killing the rats. I truly understand your frustration but they do have a right to life too. All you can do is rat proof your loft to protect your birds. It will take some work but a young person such as yourself should be able to accomplish that.
You need to have 6 inches of pea gravel underneath a solid floor. Cement blocks work best for the solid floor. Rats like to tunnel underneath and when they try to tunnel under gravel, it falls in making the tunneling impossible. The exterior of your coop need to be 1/4-1/2 inch hardware cloth to keep rats out.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

cyro51 said:


> John and I spent a whole weekend finding two very young rats that had found their way into the aviary. We had to take all the nesting boxes off the walls but eventually found them and persuaded them to make their own way out . Then I put out humane traps in the garden, caught the rats again and another 6 and relocated them to the countryside.
> ia


WHERE, I am sure, the local farmers appreciated your contribution, along with the abandoned dogs and cats that city dwellers drop off, thinking that they "can make a living on their own".

In my area, I can tell you, the coyotes and a few other PREDATORS do enjoy your tasty donations..........BUUURP!

The idea of a loft cat for rodent control is an old one. I had a couple myself, after my mentor in the pigeon fancy told me how to train a kitten. Just let the just-weaned kitten roam free within a breeding loft, preferably a breed of pigeon that is very protective of the nest. The kitten, after a few wing slaps in the nose from a brooding pigeon quickly learns to leave the live ones alone.

The gentleman's name was Bill Hague who immigrated to the US from GB before WWII, and western fanciers over age 50 probably knew him or of him. He had several loft cats in his very large lofts, and even had "kitty doors" in each pen allowing them to pas from pen to pen and through his main aisles. Not only did these cats prey on rodents, they also dined on dead pigeon babies, but only after the deceased was cold. They would never touch a warm bird.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I really don't know what you mean about 'plug the holes" being an option thats what you have to do to solve the prob...
> if you have tried everthing then call a proffesional exterminator then make sure that the loft is mouse/rat proof....thats all I can say.....this prob will never be solved if more will just get back in.....


Trouble with "professional" exterminators is they want to exterminate the pigeons as well.........


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

If they are rats, and not mice, using MOUSE traps will of course, not work. You'd have to use RAT traps. If you are using rat traps, your posts only said mouse traps.

Rach


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

risingstarfans said:


> Trouble with "professional" exterminators is they want to exterminate the pigeons as well.........


Not always but they do like to use poison.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK, folks .. I think this thread has gone about as far as it should. Gurbir, you have been given some very good suggestions about keeping your birds safe from rodents. It's up to you at this point to try and implement some of them. 

Having a look at the forum rules really would be a good idea for those posting about killing things ..

Thread closed.

Terry


----------

